# Test E / Tren E Cycle



## jackson1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I am planning a 12 wk cycle of 500mg/wk test E and 400mg/wk tren E.  My question is, is it necessary to run test only for any period in the beginning or start both at week 1?  Should I ramp up the tren at all?  

This is my first tren run but I have done other cycles with no issues other than learning how to dial in AI.  From what I've read here, if I can do that, prolactin shouldn't be a concern.  

Thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2016)

start them both together but run the test a few weeks longer then tren if you do pct.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 19, 2016)

Start at same time. 

PCT after.

I ALWAYS forget I'm one of the few that doesn't come off


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> start them both together but run the test i few weeks longer then tren if you do pct.



Thanks. Do u think I should ramp the Tren up or start at 400?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2016)

jackson1 said:


> Thanks. Do u think I should ramp the Tren up or start at 400?



start at 400


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 19, 2016)

jackson1 said:


> I am planning a 12 wk cycle of 500mg/wk test E and 400mg/wk tren E.  My question is, is it necessary to run test only for any period in the beginning or start both at week 1?  Should I ramp up the tren at all?
> 
> This is my first tren run but I have done other cycles with no issues other than learning how to dial in AI.  From what I've read here, if I can do that, prolactin shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> Thanks.


 Tren should be good at 400 but listen to bundy and run your test E from 3-4 wks longer than your tren. Also I'd run the test at 600- seems to be the sweet spot with most. Higher test lower tren always cause more sides for me though. Don't ramp anything up, start both from day 1 and you'll be fine. So sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2016)

Agree with the Bros, no need to ramp up to 400 Mg Tren. Why you running Tren E though? Tren A clears faster in case your body reacts poorly.

If all you can get is E, then yea 400 Tren E / 400 Test E is a mainstay for me. You'll have to experiment to see if you faire better with higher Test / Lower Tren or the converse.

IME, prolactin sides from Tren are greatly exaggerated. Keep your AI as you had been running previously.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 19, 2016)

I used to only do tren e before moving to tren base

Night sweats were notable

Enjoy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2016)

Even on tren e when I had bad sides and stopped the tren the sides went away after like 4 or 5 days.  Can't wait to start some tren again son


----------



## Sledge (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm about to begin the same ride. E and E. Cant wait!


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 21, 2016)

I prefer to start Test a week or 2 before tren, and continue it 2 weeks after coming off of tren.  I also run my cycles at 500mg/ml test and 400 mg/ml tren (I use ace) as I like to keep my test a bit higher than my tren.  This cycle works well for me, and I wouldn't change it.  

That said, I don't think it's necessary to run test before starting tren, just what I had gotten into.  I do think it is helpful to run test a couple weeks longer than tren, and i'm sure there are studies that someone can link that show the benefits.


----------

